# "Worst Movie Of All Time"



## MedTechStudent (31 May 2008)

*What Is The Worst Movie You've Ever Seen, And Why?*​
Preferably high budget movies that most people would know.  Even though there are *tons* of terrible B List movies out there!


*My Top Three:*

3- Jaws The Revenge (Unrealistic plot and terrible effects.)
2- Gigli (Terrible acting on both parts, and a story line that made me want to tear my own eyes out with boredom.) 
1- I Know Who Killed Me (It was bad...)

Also thought I would throw it out there that Worst actor/actress nominations are allowed too   I *hate* Dakota Fanning for instance.   ;D


----------



## Cdn Blackshirt (31 May 2008)

The Poseidon Adventure.


M.   :brickwall:


----------



## George Wallace (31 May 2008)

Cdn Blackshirt said:
			
		

> The Poseidon Adventure.
> 
> 
> M.   :brickwall:



Which one?


----------



## MedTechStudent (31 May 2008)

George Wallace said:
			
		

> Which one?



Its a three way tie in my opinion.  All three were equally awful.  I think the last one was the best of the worst, Poseidon


----------



## The_Falcon (1 Jun 2008)

Anything involving Eli Roth, especially CABIN FEVER!!!!


----------



## lone bugler (1 Jun 2008)

1. the blair witch project 
2. shawn of the dead, but I've been told that i I hate this movie because i don't get British humor, mind you I loved hot fuzz and that's british i think


----------



## HItorMiss (1 Jun 2008)

In The Name Of The King

Oh my god it was bad!!!!!


----------



## Sig_Des (1 Jun 2008)

Open water. story of a couple stranded at sea after they get accidently stranded when their scuba tour boat leaves..

Basically a movie where a married couple floats around arguing about how much they hate each other and their marriage is a sham.

 :-X


----------



## HItorMiss (1 Jun 2008)

Please tell me she get's eaten first!!!!


----------



## davidk (1 Jun 2008)

All of Rob Schneider's films.


----------



## PMedMoe (1 Jun 2008)

Beadwindow 7 said:
			
		

> Open water. story of a couple stranded at sea after they get accidently stranded when their scuba tour boat leaves..
> 
> Basically a movie where a married couple floats around arguing about how much they hate each other and their marriage is a sham.
> 
> :-X



I agree with that one.  I was rooting for the shark to eat them!  Thankfully, I watched it on DVD and fast forwarded through most of it.  ;D


----------



## GUNS (1 Jun 2008)

A British movie called "*Black Sunday*" 

Lahr Theater early 70's. Was on duty that weekend so I decided to catch a movie on Friday night.

Got my ticket, drink, popcorn and sat down. Place was nearly full.

Movie began and within the first five minutes, everyone there realized that the movie was about two male gay lovers. 

Place emptied during the six and seven minute of the movie.

From that day, I read all the movie critics comments.


----------



## Franko (1 Jun 2008)

An old movie called "Operation Lightning Strike"....filmed in Poland, dubbed into English.

The movie was loosely based on the Polish defense during WW2.

Sad thing was everything that was shot at by either MG, 9mm, per wpn....blew up.

One guy shot at some chickens with an MG42 and they exploded...then moved onto some barrels, which exploded.

Not just a little puff either but a ball of flame.       :

Regards


----------



## armyvern (1 Jun 2008)

Beadwindow 7 said:
			
		

> Open water. story of a couple stranded at sea after they get accidently stranded when their scuba tour boat leaves..
> 
> Basically a movie where a married couple floats around arguing about how much they hate each other and their marriage is a sham.
> 
> :-X



LOL. I liked this movie!!

I thought about this incident as I watched it ... Tom & Eileen Lonergan

And hey -- it happen just last week too:

Forgotten divers


----------



## acnose (1 Jun 2008)

Timeline.  With paul walker or whatever his name was.  You know the guy from fast and the furious.


----------



## MedTechStudent (1 Jun 2008)

acnose said:
			
		

> Timeline.  With paul walker or whatever his name was.  You know the guy from fast and the furious.



Agreed, sucked.


----------



## exgunnertdo (1 Jun 2008)

Fargo

Painful to watch, but for some reason it got some good reviews.  Didn't find it funny in the least.


----------



## Sigger (1 Jun 2008)

Worst movies ever?

That Aliens VS predator: requiem movie
also Glitter


----------



## MedTechStudent (1 Jun 2008)

exgunnertdo said:
			
		

> Fargo
> 
> Painful to watch, but for some reason it got some good reviews.  Didn't find it funny in the least.



You didn't like *Fargo*?!


----------



## Zell_Dietrich (1 Jun 2008)

Worst movie ever: Sin City


----------



## Fishbone Jones (1 Jun 2008)

Ishtar & Heaven's Gate


----------



## Sigger (1 Jun 2008)

Zell_Dietrich said:
			
		

> Worst movie ever: Sin City



[size=30pt]Take that back!! :rage:


----------



## aesop081 (1 Jun 2008)

Worse movie ever ?

I bet none of you have heard of or seen this one.....

"Cold War Killers"


----------



## rifleman (1 Jun 2008)

The thin red line


----------



## karl28 (1 Jun 2008)

I have to say my worst movie ever was* Rob Roy * I still want the time that I spent watching it back . I was forced into seeing it  by an old girl friend .  Crazy thing we do for girls


----------



## Good2Golf (1 Jun 2008)

"Call me"....it was so bad, that even for $2.50 Tuesday, I got up and walked out after about 10 minutes...


----------



## mysteriousmind (1 Jun 2008)

OK 
Thin red line is pretty bad


but the worst of the worst is mosquito coast with Harrison Ford

http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0091557/


----------



## muskrat89 (1 Jun 2008)

Hmmm - We almost left "Eyes Wide Shut" it was so stupid

Death Proof was weird too.

The English Patient, and The Piano - Tied for "Biggest hype over Blah"


----------



## Reccesoldier (1 Jun 2008)

Windtalkers,  Nick,(Cage) what the hell were you thinking man?

Starship Troopers. Ok, some hot chicks and special effects can not erase the travesty made from Heinlein's novel.

The only one I really disagree with from those listed so far is "Shawn of the Dead".  

"Alright, you t*ats."

"I'm not a t*at, I'm a lecturer!"
 :rofl:


----------



## Zell_Dietrich (1 Jun 2008)

Sigger said:
			
		

> [size=30pt]Take that back!! :rage:



Never, it was horrible. Truly horrible!  Any film that shows prostitutes being abducted, taken to a farm and tortured and killed... 

I respect that "art" must push the boundaries of society, and that yes this "film" is simply mirroring events that have happened; it is still the worst film ever. But then again I haven't watched "Karla" (the life story of the woman who helped her husband rape a lot of women and eventually participated first hand in the rape and murder of her own sister) 

Or that film of little kittens getting tortured http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/england/2012723.stm


----------



## time expired (1 Jun 2008)

Given the juvenile tastes of most of the audience the movie
industry cater to, its a very difficult question to answer.However
the most disgusting movie I ever watched was Texas Chainsaw
Massacre, like watching a snuff movie,.By the way I enjoyed The
English Patient.
                    Regards


----------



## MedTechStudent (1 Jun 2008)

Zip said:
			
		

> Windtalkers,  Nick,(Cage) what the hell were you thinking man?
> 
> Starship Troopers. Ok, some hot chicks and special effects can not erase the travesty made from Heinlein's novel.



Lol I *loved* Starship Troopers  ;D  I liked Windtalkers to for that matter!


----------



## Maelstrom (1 Jun 2008)

M Night Shyamalan's "The Village" . What an utter piece of garbage! I actually fell asleep for part of it in the movie theatre.


----------



## PMedMoe (1 Jun 2008)

acnose said:
			
		

> Timeline.  With paul walker or whatever his name was.  You know the guy from fast and the furious.



Yeah, the movie was lousy.  Too bad, because the book was actually pretty good.  I think it was the casting of Paul Walker.  Why is he an actor?  ???


----------



## Sigger (1 Jun 2008)

cause hes so gosh darned pretty


----------



## PMedMoe (1 Jun 2008)

Sigger said:
			
		

> cause hes so gosh darned pretty



Doesn't do a thing for me..... :-X


----------



## Kat Stevens (1 Jun 2008)

The Ring- what an unadulterated piece of crap
Bubble Boy- every actor has to start somewhere, but jeeeez


----------



## RowdyBowdy (1 Jun 2008)

Wickerman
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e6i2WRreARo

"NO! NOT THE BEES!!!"


----------



## Reccesoldier (1 Jun 2008)

RowdyBowdy said:
			
		

> Wickerman
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e6i2WRreARo
> 
> "NO! NOT THE BEES!!!"



The original was campy but good.


----------



## rmc_wannabe (1 Jun 2008)

I think the worst movie I've ever seen was "Sgt Pepper's Lonely Hearts Club Band" starting the Bee Gee's and Peter Frampton. Coming home from a party at 3 in the morning it was the only thing on.... after 5 minutes I decided to watch infomercials instead


----------



## FoverF (1 Jun 2008)

_*Batman and Robin*_

First scene:

Batman (played by *snicker* George Clooney) and Robin are forced to do battle against Mr Freeze's gang of ice-skating eskimos in a frozen museum. After getting beaten up for a while, they simultaneously remember that they both have skates built into their boots, whereupon they click their heels together, and skate blades pop out and... as a comic-book reading 13 year old, I felt that my intelligence and discerning taste were both being grossly insulted.


----------



## CrazyCanuck (1 Jun 2008)

Pearl Harbor, waste of a saturday afternoon and I would very much like my time back.


----------



## ghyslyn (1 Jun 2008)

Agree with pearl harbour, it was crap.

Here's one I challenge ANYBODY to tell me that it was a good movie, and to say it honestly, it was a movie I had high hopes for, had large battle scenes and a huge budget, it also for some reason has pretty good reviews, but for obvious reasons is the movie that has lost the most money in hollywood's history(126 million)

ALEXANDER


----------



## CrazyCanuck (1 Jun 2008)

And even though I haven't seen it, as a heterosexual man I am going to have to say "Sex and the City"

Edit for comma... it really does make all the difference.


----------



## aesop081 (1 Jun 2008)

Boater said:
			
		

> And even though *I haven't seen it as a heterosexual man * I am going to have to say "Sex and the City"



So you have seen it as a homosexual man then ?


----------



## eurowing (1 Jun 2008)

CDN Aviator said:
			
		

> So you have seen it as a homosexual man then ?



 :rofl:


----------



## armyvern (1 Jun 2008)

eurowing said:
			
		

> :rofl:



I don't know why all you guys are laughing ...

The truth is probably closer to something like this:

"I hate this movie because it is sooooo damn unrealistic; where the HELL do chicks like this actually live?? Do they really exist?"

The answer, of course, is "nyet".  >


----------



## MedTechStudent (1 Jun 2008)

Boater said:
			
		

> And even though I haven't seen it as a heterosexual man I am going to have to say "Sex and the City"



Oh silly me I *should* have titled the thread "Worst Movie You Think You Will Ever See"  :


----------



## cavalryman (1 Jun 2008)

ArmyVern said:
			
		

> I don't know why all you guys are laughing ...
> 
> The truth is probably closer to something like this:
> 
> ...



Gawd I hope Kim Cattrall exists...


----------



## Soldiergirl (1 Jun 2008)

I'd have to say I think the WORST movie ever made was....

HOSTEL

I couldn't even work up the courage to watch the second one. The first one was just so gross, who the heck comes up with this stuff. There are some pretty f*cked up people in Hollywood...


----------



## aesop081 (1 Jun 2008)

Soldiergirl said:
			
		

> I'd have to say I think the WORST movie ever made was....
> 
> HOSTEL
> 
> I couldn't even work up the courage to watch the second one. The first one was just so gross, who the heck comes up with this stuff. There are some pretty f*cked up people in Hollywood...



The first one was good......the second one was a waste.


----------



## midget-boyd91 (1 Jun 2008)

Horror movies and I get along fine. However.... Rob Zombie is one sick twisted S.o.b, and his "House of 1000 Corpses" is the only one that has ever really kept me from falling asleep. 
Of course the 'shock factor' of the movie was amplified the first time I saw it, as I was watching it alone at about 2 a.m. after a decent amount of alchamahol. 

As for the sequel (The Devils Rejects).... the only thing I truly enjoyed about it was the fact that those pricks from the first one got what was coming.
So, for me.. the worst movie I can think of off the top of my head would be 'The Devil's Rejects.'


Midget


----------



## footslogger (2 Jun 2008)

OK, for me the worst movie that I ever saw was "Slap Shot 2".  Maybe because I really liked the original and I had high hopes for the next one, I couldn't believe how bad the second movie was.


----------



## ENGINEERS WIFE (2 Jun 2008)

Anything with Steven Segal, him and his ponytail can take a long walk off a short pier.


----------



## tabernac (2 Jun 2008)

Pearl Harbour
Mosquito Coast
Windtalker

All 3 are decent movies. Pearl Harbour is a really good movie. Good memories with that one.  ;D

Worst. Movie. Ever. Made.


Number 23. 

Every scene I thought Jim Carrey was going to turn around and crack a joke! 
The movie has an alright story line, but the wrong actors were picked to play the roles. It also happens to be the only movie where I wanted to walk out.


----------



## MamaBear (2 Jun 2008)

ghyslyn said:
			
		

> ALEXANDER



Agreed.  Although if you don't watch the movie and just listen to the soundtrack, it isn't too bad.  ;D


----------



## MamaBear (2 Jun 2008)

The Gods Must be Crazy.

Everyone talked about it, so I finally went to see it.  Couldn't stand it.


----------



## Harley Sailor (2 Jun 2008)

exgunnertdo said:
			
		

> Fargo
> 
> Painful to watch, but for some reason it got some good reviews.  Didn't find it funny in the least.



It was so painful to watch, but like someone else said " the things we do for love" and she said she hated it after it was over. She just kept watching hopping it would get better.


----------



## Celticgirl (2 Jun 2008)

lone bugler said:
			
		

> 1. the blair witch project



I agree with this one. A lot of hype for a crap film.

One I saw recently that I thought was really, really bad: Black Snake Moan.  There's 2 hours I'll never get back.  :


----------



## Celticgirl (2 Jun 2008)

ArmyVern said:
			
		

> I don't know why all you guys are laughing ...
> 
> The truth is probably closer to something like this:
> 
> ...



If my friends talked about their sex lives in that much detail, we would *not* be hanging out. I don't mind some joking around, some innuendo, but save the play-by-play. Some things really ought to remain private.  :-X


----------



## armyvern (2 Jun 2008)

Celticgirl said:
			
		

> If my friends talked about their sex lives in that much detail, we would *not* be hanging out. I don't mind some joking around, some innuendo, but save the play-by-play. Some things really ought to remain private.  :-X



I'll take that as a "Nyet!"  ;D


----------



## Celticgirl (2 Jun 2008)

ArmyVern said:
			
		

> I'll take that as a "Nyet!"  ;D



It's a definite "nyet". It may work for a TV show, but in real life, those women wouldn't have any friends. Other women would be avoiding them because they are so crass.


----------



## Pinto (2 Jun 2008)

Battlefield Earth

Hands down, by far, no argument, THE worst movie of all time. Simply "Travolting"

Followed by Starship Troopers  (if I ever meet Paul Verhooven (sp?) in a dark alley, I will be hard pressed not to commit some sort of crime on his person for what he did to the film "adaptation" of one of my favourite books by my favourite author) 

and the original Highlander 2.

Cheers!


----------



## Michael OLeary (2 Jun 2008)

Why the Movie Version of Your Favorite SciFi Book Stinks, Part I


----------



## TangoTwoBravo (2 Jun 2008)

"Beaches"

Nuff said.


----------



## dglad (2 Jun 2008)

"Snakes On A Plane"

So bad, it was...fantastic!   ;D  Right up there in "Plan 9 From Outer Space", "Attack of the Killer Tomatoes" and "Santa Claus Versus the Martians" territory.

Another favourite stinker--"Conqueror", with John Wayne...playing Genghis Khan!?


----------



## stegner (2 Jun 2008)

Cold Mountain.  Worst movie ever.


----------



## Harley Sailor (2 Jun 2008)

Celticgirl said:
			
		

> It's a definite "nyet". It may work for a TV show, but in real life, those women wouldn't have any friends. Other women would be avoiding them because they are so crass.



I must know a lot of crass women

On the other hand, no man would be caught dead talking about their women like that.


----------



## RTaylor (2 Jun 2008)

Ahhh heck, you guys arent even trying to find bad movies.

Stan Lee's Harpies (and pretty well all other Sci Fi channel movies)

Darkness Falls - NOT the one based on the ghosts and all that jazz...accidentally picked up this Brit piece of shit that consisted of 3 people talking in a room for the whole movie.

Mission Impossible 2 - complete garbage.

Ghost Dog with Forrest Whittaker

Super Mario Bros 

Street Fighter

As for Paul Walker, he was amazingly good in Running Scared (awesome movie imo) and not too bad in Into the Blue. Timeline was dissapointing though, the book by Micheal Crichton was awesome.


----------



## c_canuk (2 Jun 2008)

Citizen Cane... OMG it was so terrible, if you want to watch a good classic go with Casablanca


----------



## OldSolduer (2 Jun 2008)

"Reign of Fire"

I was hoping the dragons would win just to wipe out the bad acting.


----------



## The_Falcon (2 Jun 2008)

Zell_Dietrich said:
			
		

> Never, it was horrible. Truly horrible!  Any film that shows prostitutes being abducted, taken to a farm and tortured and killed...
> 
> I respect that "art" must push the boundaries of society, and that yes this "film" is simply mirroring events that have happened; it is still the worst film ever. But then again I haven't watched "Karla" (the life story of the woman who helped her husband rape a lot of women and eventually participated first hand in the rape and murder of her own sister)
> 
> Or that film of little kittens getting tortured http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/england/2012723.stm



Umm Sin City never showed prostitutes being abducted, taken to a farm tortured and killed.  It certainly implied that, but never showed it.  And you know that was only 1 out the 4 stories in the movie?


----------



## 2 Cdo (2 Jun 2008)

Pinto said:
			
		

> Battlefield Earth
> 
> Hands down, by far, no argument, THE worst movie of all time. Simply "Travolting"
> 
> ...



Excellent choices to which I would add The Mothman Prophesies. A movie that rambled for almost 2 hours and just kind of stopped with no real ending.


----------



## MedTechStudent (2 Jun 2008)

2 Cdo said:
			
		

> Excellent choices to which I would add The Mothman Prophesies. A movie that rambled for almost 2 hours and just kind of stopped with no real ending.



Agreed, I wanted those two hours back really bad.  Good movie concept just bad execution.

I liked Reign Of Fire  ;D


----------



## NL_engineer (2 Jun 2008)

OldSolduer said:
			
		

> "Reign of Fire"
> 
> I was hoping the dragons would win just to wipe out the bad acting.



That was a bad one.  

know if only i could remember the names of some of the chick movies I've been forcefully  dragged too  :


----------



## 2 Cdo (2 Jun 2008)

MedTechStudent said:
			
		

> Agreed, I wanted those two hours back really bad.  Good movie concept just bad execution.
> 
> I liked Reign Of Fire  ;D



I also liked Reign of Fire for it's overall cheesiness, and I also cheered for the dragons. In fact, I usually cheer for the "bad guy" in most movies!


----------



## Jack O. (2 Jun 2008)

Star Wars: The Phantom Menace was pretty bad too, I was waiting for the kid and his speeder thing story to move along, then it didn't, turns out the whole movie didn't move along..plus I wanted to decapitate that Jar Jar Binks guy, and use his tongue for fish bait. One the most annoying characters I've ever encountered.


----------



## the_girlfirend (2 Jun 2008)

I am young and I do not know superman much...

But Superman Returns (2006) was sooooooo bad!!! 
everything sucked the story, the special effects, the actors... ouf

and also 
National Treasure from Walt Disney with Nicholas Cage... 
ouf that was too patriotic, everything in that movie was meant to say that America is #1... and too much is too much


----------



## midget-boyd91 (2 Jun 2008)

Captain Taggart said:
			
		

> Star Wars: The Phantom Menace was pretty bad too, I was waiting for the kid and his speeder thing story to move along, then it didn't, turns out the whole movie didn't move along..plus I wanted to decapitate that Jar Jar Binks guy, and use his tongue for fish bait. One the most annoying characters I've ever encountered.



Hey now! The last sequences of that movie were amazing. I don't like sci-fi all too much, however... the way that movie went, especially with the soundtrack that played during the latter part... amazing.

And Jar Jar is cool.  ;D


Midget


----------



## Jack O. (2 Jun 2008)

uncle-midget-boyd said:
			
		

> Hey now! The last sequences of that movie were amazing. I don't like sci-fi all too much, however... the way that movie went, especially with the soundtrack that played during the latter part... amazing.
> 
> And Jar Jar is cool.  ;D
> 
> ...



I'm a big sci-fi guy, but it seemed to me anyway they focused way more on certain things then was needed really, but who really cares, because we all know Star Trek is better. 

I had another idea, it would seem that anything with Van Damme is usually right up there with Steven Siegel's oh-no-they-took-my-family again-ponytail-roundhouse-kick fests, only Harrison Ford can do the "they took my family" "Get off my plane" gig.


----------



## midget-boyd91 (2 Jun 2008)

Captain Taggart said:
			
		

> ....but who really cares, because we all know Star Trek is better.


Well, I guess it's too late for you.
 Wrote off. :-\  

 I'll agree with you about the Van Damme, Siegel, and Harrison Ford part though.


Midget


----------



## Zell_Dietrich (2 Jun 2008)

A distant second for worst movie of all time would have to be Dune the 1970's version.  It was just .... (I lack the proper emoticon) ... a poor interpretation.


----------



## newfin (2 Jun 2008)

Oh that's easy...Mr. and Mrs. Smith


----------



## Strike (2 Jun 2008)

newfin said:
			
		

> Oh that's easy...Mr. and Mrs. Smith



What?  Violence as foreplay, big a$$ guns, sexy guy and gal, and humourous quips all throughout.  I especially liked the elevator scene.  I was waiting for them to shoot out the speaker.


----------



## rmc_wannabe (3 Jun 2008)

I would like to add "Juno" to my list. For glorifying teenpregnancy and a complete bastardization of the English Language (that and the fact i didn't get any for sitting through it with the lady friend  :'( ) . not to mention the soundtrack was horrible.


----------



## MedTechStudent (3 Jun 2008)

The Canadian Folk tribute soundtrack did suck pretty hard.  As for the movie, I liked it I think it was different and a clever idea for a flick.  That guy bugs me though, the kid in the movie he played the same role in Superbad and I'm tired of it by now.   :


----------



## MedTechStudent (3 Jun 2008)

Field Of Dreams was a bit of a let down, but what else can be expected from Kevin.  WaterWorld was a masterpiece after all.   :

"What the hell is that!"
"It's my gun.."
"It's your finger!"
"What it's not a finger its a gun!"
"Oh ya well show it to me"
"What you crazy I'm not gonna show you my gun!"
"..."
"What are you doing?"
"I'm going to beat you with a crowbar, and it will make you go away"

That was the only memorable part of the movie.


----------



## wildman0101 (3 Jun 2008)

outer limits,,, twilight zone,,,cant top those.. the 7th demension something along rhe same line.. lil erlier time  period.. then again there was monty pyton and cheech and jong,,,
gotta be in the zone man (army talk) anybody
                          cheers...
                                    scoty b
 attachments are not related to this post..


----------



## proudnurse (3 Jun 2008)

exgunnertdo said:
			
		

> Fargo
> Painful to watch, but for some reason it got some good reviews.  Didn't find it funny in the least.



That movie.. and "Catch me if you can" with Leonardo Di Caprio.


----------



## RangerRay (3 Jun 2008)

Anything with Pauly Shore.

_Eyes Wide Shut_ was also a great big piece of poo.  Two hours of my life I will never get back.  My buddy (who is straight!) thought it was great!  :


----------



## Sigger (3 Jun 2008)

Galaxy Quest = Worst Movie of all Time!


----------



## Jack O. (3 Jun 2008)

Sigger said:
			
		

> Galaxy Quest = Worst Movie of all Time!



No you didn't...


----------



## MedTechStudent (3 Jun 2008)

Captain Taggart said:
			
		

> No you didn't...



Yea, he did.  Justly I might add  

Come and get us.


----------



## Jack O. (3 Jun 2008)

MedTechStudent said:
			
		

> Yea, he did.  Justly I might add
> 
> Come and get us.



Galaxy Quest is one of the greatest parody movies of Star Trek ever created, besides Airplane 2, where William Shatner basically channels Captain Kirk, plus Sigourney Weaver wasn't bad looking for an old gal in that movie. Now that scene in Alien with the big underwear, that's another story..


----------



## MedTechStudent (3 Jun 2008)

Captain Taggart said:
			
		

> Galaxy Quest is one of the greatest parody movies of Star Trek ever created, besides Airplane 2, where William Shatner basically channels Captain Kirk, plus Sigourney Weaver wasn't bad looking for an old gal in that movie. Now that scene in Alien with the big underwear, that's another story..



Airplane 1 was good, 2 ya it was ok.  But see I always hated Star Trek so needless to say I hated its parody that much more.  

You know what _is_ funny though?

This


----------



## annemarielyman (3 Jun 2008)

Cloverfield...and all movies like it where the characters are so stupid that they deserve to die. I cheered when the did.


----------



## leroi (3 Jun 2008)

Stephen King's "It." Loved the novel though.


----------



## armyvern (3 Jun 2008)

_House of Wax_

 :


----------



## dukkadukka (3 Jun 2008)

Tank Girl. 
PLEASE tell me someone remembers this movie.  (Sadly, I own it! Classic cause I loved it when I was younger... then I ordered it, re watched it and realized wow I was a messed up kid for liking it.)


----------



## MedTechStudent (3 Jun 2008)

leroi said:
			
		

> Stephen King's "It." Loved the novel though.



Ya that was a disappointment for me too  

At least The Stand was a good adaptation.


----------



## 2 Cdo (3 Jun 2008)

dukkadukka said:
			
		

> Tank Girl.
> PLEASE tell me someone remembers this movie.  (Sadly, I own it! Classic cause I loved it when I was younger... then I ordered it, re watched it and realized wow I was a messed up kid for liking it.)



Thanks for reminding me of another 2 hours I can never recover. I can't truly voice my opinion of this movie because I would probably end up banned! :threat:


----------



## lone bugler (3 Jun 2008)

shawn of the dead has got to be the worst movie, theres good British humor and bad British humor and that was clearly the bad kind


----------



## MedTechStudent (3 Jun 2008)

lone bugler said:
			
		

> theres good British humor and bad British humor



Monty Python, and Black Adder, THE END.

Hot Fuzz was a good attempt I thought?


----------



## Jack O. (3 Jun 2008)

MedTechStudent said:
			
		

> Ya that was a disappointment for me too
> 
> At least The Stand was a good adaptation.


So the movie adaptation is good eh? I didn't see it thinking it might ruin the things I'd enjoyed from the really incredible book.


----------



## X-mo-1979 (3 Jun 2008)

ANY TOO FAST/er TO FURIOUS/er (is that a word? ???)

Worst movies of all time.

Titanic....come on you knew the ending the climax.... WHATS THE POINT!

Oh and that tom hanks movie where he's on the island with Mr wilson..... STUPID!


----------



## MedTechStudent (3 Jun 2008)

Captain Taggart said:
			
		

> So the movie adaptation is good eh? I didn't see it thinking it might ruin the things I'd enjoyed from the really incredible book.



Ya its actually one my favorite books of all time, with Cats Cradle running in a close second place.  I _think_ the reason the film was good, was because of all the young talented actors in it.  I mean Gary Sinise is just great, not to mention a younger uncredited Ed Harris.   ;D


			
				X-mo-1979 said:
			
		

> ANY TOO FAST/er TO FURIOUS/er (is that a word? ???)
> 
> Worst movies of all time.
> 
> ...



2 Fast 2 Furious= sucked, bad, hate paul walker and his perfect hair
Titanic= was about as good as any tragic true story where you _know_ everyone dies in the end, not like they can change the climax to an "Epic NON-sinking" scene.
Cast Away= your insane that movie was amazing, IMO....oh ya the vollyball's *first* name was wilson.  His last?  I dunno probably "Spalding" ;D


----------



## dukkadukka (3 Jun 2008)

MedTechStudent said:
			
		

> Cast Away= your insane that movie was amazing, IMO....oh ya the vollyball's *first* name was wilson.  His last?  I dunno probably "Sparling" ;D


I think you mean SPALDING no?  I agree with you, Cast Away was amazing!!!


----------



## MedTechStudent (3 Jun 2008)

dukkadukka said:
			
		

> I think you mean SPALDING no?  I agree with you, Cast Away was amazing!!!



Oh whoops, hows you BMQ wait going anyways?

Thats right I know about it, muuahhh.


----------



## SprCForr (3 Jun 2008)

They Live.


----------



## the_girlfirend (4 Jun 2008)

I agree with x-mo-1979

To Fast Too Furious was horrible, I remember the first racing scene or every racing secene... you just see their hand shifting for 5 minutes...

that movie was just a huge advertisement for Mitsubishi

And I like cars, but that was garbage.


----------



## 043 (4 Jun 2008)

WILLARD!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Sheerin (4 Jun 2008)

First of all, to the individual who said Jaws sucked... You have obviously been ruined by today's modern special effects.  Jaws is a classic movie.  While the shark may look stupid compared to today's CGI and animatronics, it is still a classic suspensiful movie.

My pick - Mars Attacks, Elizabethtown.

One of the best movies that is so bad that it's good:  Sleepway camp


----------



## bbell (4 Jun 2008)

Check out the movie "Elves" with the guy that played Grizzly Adams. 

Another "so bad its good", but not really that good. 

It's about nazi elves and xmas. How can oyu go wrong


----------



## derael (4 Jun 2008)

"The Marine"

Brutal... although hilarious if watching it with the right crowd....did I say watching? I meant poking fun at.


----------



## Sigger (4 Jun 2008)

I picked up a B movie for a buck called Mountaintop Motel Massacre. Soooo bad it was Awesome!!


----------



## Reccesoldier (4 Jun 2008)

If you like watching bad movies and tearing them apart you must rent one of the "Mystery Science Theatre 3000" flicks... priceless.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UEhLs6x3UCw&feature=related


----------



## ghyslyn (4 Jun 2008)

Movies mentioned in this thread that I actually liked, I'm not necessarily saying they were all good movies, but they all kept me entertained and I don't regret seeing them.

shawn of the dead
some of rob schneider's films
sin city
death proof
windtalkers
starship troopers
the village
the ring
super mario bros
reign of fire
star wars the phantom menace
mr and mrs smith
Juno
Galaxy Quest
Cloverfield
Tank Girl (kidding, that movie is horrible)
Hot Fuzz
The Fast and the Furious(first one, second was crap)
Titanic
Cast Away
Mars Attacks!


----------



## the_girlfirend (4 Jun 2008)

I have to agree with you ghyslyn
my goal when I watch a movie is entertainment... mostly...

some of the bad movies can be good for entertainment 
Nacho Libre with Jack Black for example ;D


----------



## ghyslyn (4 Jun 2008)

Yea, by the way, La Guerre Des Tuques, one of the great movies from my childhood.


----------



## Michael OLeary (5 Jun 2008)

ghyslyn said:
			
		

> Movies mentioned in this thread that I actually liked, I'm not necessarily saying they were all good movies, but they all kept me entertained and I don't regret seeing them.
> 
> shawn of the dead
> some of rob schneider's films
> ...



This is why I always browse the bargain DVD bins.  The guy who decides what movies to throw in them certainly won't have the same tastes I do, and just might toss in a hard to find gem once in a while.


----------



## jimc (5 Jun 2008)

The 1986 movie Little Shop of Horrors.  Based on it's star studded cast I got dragged out to see it. By the half way point of the movie when we walked out there couldn't have been more then 1/2 of the folks the movie started with.


----------



## Elwood (5 Jun 2008)

Team America has to be the worst mainstream film I've seen... but I definitely got a kick out of how horrible it was.  > 

Anyone ever see Fubar?


----------



## MedTechStudent (5 Jun 2008)

Elwood said:
			
		

> Team America has to be the worst mainstream film I've seen... but I definitely got a kick out of how horrible it was.  >



Lol loved the soundtrack to that movie.


----------



## bbell (5 Jun 2008)

Yes FUBAR is creative genius


----------



## Elwood (5 Jun 2008)

Fubar was awesome, but I know a lot of people who say it's the worst movie ever. I love those dumb movies that only people with a certain sense of humor can appreciate... like Spinal Tap, Freddy Got Fingered and Napoleon Dynamite to name a few.


----------



## MedTechStudent (5 Jun 2008)

Wow I forgot all about "This Is Spinal Tap" that movie is absolutely hilarious, a classic for sure.

Glad to see this thread is still going strong.   ;D


----------



## ghyslyn (5 Jun 2008)

Lmao I loved FUBAR.

Get in the water Farrel! Jump in you %$?&ing /%&sy.

Turn up the good turn down the suck, you've got the suck knob cranked all the way to 10 there.


----------



## the_girlfirend (5 Jun 2008)

Hey ghyslyn!

mine is  "La grenouille et la Baleine"  ;D

I don't know if you remember it
you are younger then me and it is more like a girlish movie... but still a masterpiece of its kind hahaha


----------



## jollyjacktar (5 Jun 2008)

There is a movie called "Cannibal the Musical" put out by Trey Parker and Matt Stone of South Park fame.  So corny and bad, it's good.  But only in the right frame of mind.


----------



## RangerRay (5 Jun 2008)

FUBAR was awesome!  I saw it at a "FUBAR party".  Everyone dressed and acted like those clowns.  ;D


----------



## ghyslyn (6 Jun 2008)

Hmm dont think I know it girlfriend, I grew up in Manitoba as a francophone so I'm not very connected to the Québec culture.


----------



## Elwood (6 Jun 2008)

RangerRay said:
			
		

> FUBAR was awesome!  I saw it at a "FUBAR party".  Everyone dressed and acted like those clowns.  ;D



Good times. I need to plan a FUBAR "camping" trip. Cooler full of chocolate bars, beers and fire jumping... hey, let's tackle some trees!  >


----------



## RangerRay (6 Jun 2008)

Elwood said:
			
		

> Good times. I need to plan a FUBAR "camping" trip. Cooler full of chocolate bars, beers and fire jumping... hey, let's tackle some trees!  >



We also shotgunned cans of Pilsner.  :-X


----------



## Eye In The Sky (6 Jun 2008)

Plan 9 From Outer Space


----------



## Blindspot (7 Jun 2008)

Men with Brooms
Bon Cop Bad Cop

If Australia can make excellent film, why can't we?


----------



## dukkadukka (7 Jun 2008)

Blindspot said:
			
		

> Men with Brooms
> Bon Cop Bad Cop
> 
> If Australia can make excellent film, why can't we?



OOOH gosh Men with Brooms.  I definitely walked out of that movie at the theaters.  It was big from my city cause they filmed some of it here so everyone thought it would be a big hit for our city.  One of the worst movies ever made for sure.


----------



## dwalter (7 Jun 2008)

Personally I actually liked Bon Cop, Bad Cop. I thought it was a hoot. 

What was a terrible movie? I don't know the title, but it was on an airline ride to Holland. It was supposed to be a western, but it was in Dutch, subbed in English, and had some of the worst acting I have ever seen. Also a really over the top amount of needless gunfire and explosions haha. The story made no sense, and the actors couldn't portray emotion at all.


----------



## JesseWZ (7 Jun 2008)

I liked men with brooms. But I'm a curler...


----------



## RangerRay (7 Jun 2008)

Blindspot said:
			
		

> Men with Brooms
> Bon Cop Bad Cop
> 
> If Australia can make excellent film, why can't we?



I should have added "any Canadian film".

The reason our Aussie cousins can make decent movies is probably because they actually make movies and TV shows people will want to see, whereas Canadian film makers make government subsidised crap.  They have no incentive to make films that the market demands.


----------



## davidk (7 Jun 2008)

Any Canadian film? What about Denys Arcand's work? I find that many (French) films made in Quebec tend to be of superior quality to English Canadian films...mainly because they're not hung up over the idea of appearing Canadian every minute of the way


----------



## Franko (8 Jun 2008)

Can't believe I wasted the money renting it....Meet the Spartans.

Regards


----------



## Xcalibar (8 Jun 2008)

Bloodrayne.  Horrible Movie.  I only bought it for the copy of the second game.    Not watching that one again.


----------



## dwalter (8 Jun 2008)

Recce By Death said:
			
		

> Can't believe I wasted the money renting it....Meet the Spartans.
> 
> Regards



You were brave enough to actually rent that? I can't bring myself to watch any movie that tries to be a spin off comedy of another movie...


----------



## MedTechStudent (8 Jun 2008)

Intelligent Design said:
			
		

> I can't bring myself to watch any movie that tries to be a spin off comedy of another movie...



"Scary Movie" I thought was somewhat funny, but the whole trend of terrible parody movies that came from it are just painful.  Including Scary Movie 2, 3, is there 4?

*OTHER TERRIBLE PARODIES THAT "SCARY MOVIE" LED TO...*

Scary Movie Sequels
Epic Movie
Not Another Teen Movie 
Meet The Spartans

AND I'M SURE THE LIST GOES ON, I'M JUST COMING UP SHORT AT THE MOMENT  :-\


----------



## the_girlfirend (9 Jun 2008)

I really liked bon cop bad cop as well.
I enjoyed it more for the relationship between francophones and anglophones than for the story itself.
I think it is a good Canadian movie, not intellectual at all, but I think it was worth it just to hear Patrick Huard swear for 2 hours.

My boyfriend and I are bilingual, I am francophone and he is anglophone, and we were not always laughing at the same time.

This movie is so bilingual, and the dialogues are fast, so If one needs subtitles for either languages, then I can understand that this movie was not as good as it can be.
Or if one watches that movie for the action in it.... Yes I am afraid it is "déjà vu"


----------



## Dog (9 Jun 2008)

Worst movie of all time: I said this the year it came out and have yet to see a worse movie ever made.... Starship Troopers 2.


----------



## MedTechStudent (9 Jun 2008)

Dog said:
			
		

> Worst movie of all time: I said this the year it came out and have yet to see a worse movie ever made.... Starship Troopers 2.



Which was a shame cause as I said, I really was a fan of the first one.


----------



## the_girlfirend (10 Jun 2008)

Hey HighlandIslander,

From my point of view the french Canadian movies are even worse than the English Canadian movies on the point you stated 
because the culture in Quebec is in danger, we are surrounded by English culture and especially from the United States....

And therefore many popular Quebec's movies are too centered around swearing, camping, hockey, beer...
Les Boys 1,2,3,4
Camping Sauvage
Elvis Gratton 1,2,3
and many others are screaming Quebec in a very harsh, cheap way.

and I am saying that because the other day I saw on the I channel "Les Boys 2" translated in English playing on national TV as a Quebec movie rated (5)
and I was almost ashamed that this movie was translated in English for TV, but today if you want to buy the DVD for "Les Invasions Barbares" or CRAZY" or "La grande séduction" which are great known movies, they come with English subtitles only.

But yes I think we can make very high quality movies in Quebec when we get out of the "proud quebecers popular culture" box


----------



## combatbuddha (10 Jun 2008)

Recce By Death said:
			
		

> Can't believe I wasted the money renting it....Meet the Spartans.
> 
> Regards



I couldn't agree more


----------



## Iron Oxide (10 Jun 2008)

Worst movie ever = "The Hours"

My wife dragged me out to see it and then fell asleep halfway through it. Incredibly boring movie. I would have walked out but I didn't want to wake her up.


----------



## Captain Coffee (10 Jun 2008)

karl28 said:
			
		

> I have to say my worst movie ever was* Rob Roy * I still want the time that I spent watching it back . I was forced into seeing it  by an old girl friend .  Crazy thing we do for girls


Try the book!  Way worse than the movie.


----------



## The_Falcon (12 Jun 2008)

Don't mess with the Zohan, what an awful, offensive piece of crap.  And I am not a person who gets offened at movies, having enjoyed Team America, Harold and Kumar etc.  There is a thin line between satire and offensive, zohan sprinted across that line and never looked back.  I needed to bleach my brain after it.


----------



## dwalter (13 Jun 2008)

Agreed, I did not enjoy that movie at all... I expected much higher quality humour from it, but it failed to deliver in a major way.


----------



## RowdyBowdy (13 Jun 2008)

Hatchet Man said:
			
		

> Don't mess with the Zohan, what an awful, offensive piece of crap.  And I am not a person who gets offened at movies, having enjoyed Team America, Harold and Kumar etc.  There is a thin line between satire and offensive, zohan sprinted across that line and never looked back.  I needed to bleach my brain after it.



Adam Sandler should just stop making movies, "I now pronounce you chuck and larry" was a giant turd as well.


----------



## Eye In The Sky (13 Jun 2008)

Zohan was funny (at times) but mostly not, IMO.  Most noteable was the never-ending ending.  I kept thinking it was over, and then..it wouldn't be.


----------



## Captain Coffee (14 Jun 2008)

acnose said:
			
		

> Timeline.  With paul walker or whatever his name was.  You know the guy from fast and the furious.



Speaking of the Fast and the Furious let's all three of those pieces of crap to the list.


----------



## MedTechStudent (14 Jun 2008)

Captain Coffee said:
			
		

> Speaking of the Fast and the Furious let's all three of those pieces of crap to the list.



They are already here somewhere if I recall.


----------



## Jack O. (14 Jun 2008)

Unless mentioned, how about The Happening..utter garbage, people around me were laughing and booing. Several people left, and one man went to get his money back, which he did.


----------



## Rocketryan (14 Jun 2008)

Guess I wont be watching it tonight then..


----------



## OldSolduer (14 Jun 2008)

Found another dud:

ARACHNID

The things we do in the name of research. I had to watch this crap at 0200 hours!!


----------



## MedTechStudent (14 Jun 2008)

which reminds me....

8 Legged Freaks *sucked*


----------



## The_Falcon (15 Jun 2008)

MedTechStudent said:
			
		

> which reminds me....
> 
> 8 Legged Freaks *sucked*



To be fair it was a B movie, so they aren't "supposed" to be good to begin with.


----------



## Jack O. (15 Jun 2008)

Rocketryan said:
			
		

> Guess I wont be watching it tonight then..



 ;D Good decision, it was *that bad.*


----------



## Pea (15 Jun 2008)

Captain Taggart said:
			
		

> Unless mentioned, how about The Happening..utter garbage, people around me were laughing and booing. Several people left, and one man went to get his money back, which he did.



Wish I would have seen this post yesterday. Went to see this movie today with a few friends, and it was junk. I left feeling pretty disappointed as well.


----------



## Long Sword (15 Jun 2008)

The more movies Adam Sandler makes, the more I think he's only famous because was proceeded by Paulie Shore.


----------



## Captain Coffee (16 Jun 2008)

I might not put the new Indiana Jones movie in this list, but I would definitely call it the worst Indiana Jones movie of all time.

No spoilers since, bad or not, everyone's gonna see it.  But way too many places where you not only had to suspend your disbelief, you had to lock it up and throw it away for good.  Temple of Doom *used* to be my least favorite but now we have a new King of the pile.  

Raiders is still the best one, followed by the Last Crusade, which surprised me when it came out.


----------



## Shaman (16 Jun 2008)

Oh man it's got to be "Eye of the Beholder" with Ewan McGregor & Ashley Judd.  A nameless private eye (Ewan McGregor) shadows the same woman (who happens to be a serial killer of men) all over the U.S. for 10 + years, without her ever knowing. When he finally contacts her, she drives off a bridge and kills herself...what the F?


----------



## medaid (16 Jun 2008)

The Happening... Well dude and dudettes... It sure ain't Happening for me?! IT BLEW!!! BIG HUGE GIGANTOR CHUNKS! IT SUCKED SO HARD I THOUGHT IT WAS GOING TO BE THE NEXT BLACK HOLE! Needless to say it is NOT recommended. Not now, not later, not even as a fracking rental. Don't... Do... It...


----------



## Sheerin (19 Jun 2008)

Speaking of Pauly Shore, do not, I repeat DO NOT rent Pauly Shore is dead.

Some jackass of a friend suggested it saying it was funny.  It wasn't.  And he's a jackass.


----------



## OldSolduer (19 Jun 2008)

Another dog ....although this is  TV series
"Buck Rogers in the 25th Century"
Redeeming factor is Erin Grey in a miniskirt.


----------



## kincanucks (19 Jun 2008)

The Happening was pretty bad but then I didn't have high expectations in the first place.  Fell asleep during Indiana Jones because it was so damn predictable and boring and that was during the big action scene at the end.

The Worst Movie of all Times:

Is anything with Richard Gere in it.


----------



## Sigger (19 Jun 2008)

kincanucks said:
			
		

> The Worst Movie of all Times:
> 
> Is anything with Richard Gere in it.



I just IMDB'd Gere trying to find something good.... nope.


----------



## MedTechStudent (19 Jun 2008)

Planet Of The Apes remake sort of sucked...


----------



## dan005e (19 Jun 2008)

MedTechStudent said:
			
		

> Planet Of The Apes remake sort of sucked...



Sort of? It sucked. Completley and utterely.

Highlander 2 blew chunks as did all the Fast and furious movies.


----------



## Dee_Dee (20 Jun 2008)

Boat trip with Cuba Gooding Jr. Lost complete respect for this guy...I loved him in Gladiators where he was a boxer...that was a great flick ...this one...mmm meh not so much
The master of disguise...Waynes world was good...Dana Carvy should of stopped there...seriously
Talented Mr. Ripley..no I do NOT want to see Matt Damon as a twisted gay guy...thank god he did the bourne movies to get back some cred!
Hostel for sure...horrible, why do you want to see people get hacked up for pleasure...did you know that there is an island near italy that centuries ago this actually happened?  sick!
Anything with Tara Reid
Anything with Stephen Baldwin...the drunk brother fyi
Eight -Legged Freaks  for obvious reasons.


----------



## medaid (20 Jun 2008)

Dee_Dee said:
			
		

> Anything with Tara Reid



ack hmm... jealous there?


----------



## Dee_Dee (20 Jun 2008)

Not at all sweetheart...can you see my picture...I'm a knockout imo and others...but she sucks as an actress...I can say that Kate Beckingsale and Kiera Knightly who are very beautiful at least have some talent not just their boozing ways and tits hangin all over the place...I love beauty and talent, not tasteless and unclassy...


----------



## medaid (20 Jun 2008)

Dee_Dee said:
			
		

> Not at all sweetheart...can you see my picture...



SWEET! Someone actually called me a sweetheart! 

and no I can't really see your pic. But regardless what I said was in jest, in case you missed the  at the end of the sentence. I really don't care if you're a knock out or not, however, cheers for pointing that out though.


----------



## Dee_Dee (20 Jun 2008)

NO I got the  , just jesting back, and I call all people sweetheart when I am trying to be condescending...lol JUST JOKING, but seriously hun I can take a joke so no worries my dear, and you're right it doesn't matter whether I am hot or not but, no prob in pointing it out...cheers...now back to the topic at hand...next


----------



## kincanucks (20 Jun 2008)

_tits hangin all over the place_

And the problem with this is?  It should a category in the Academy Awards.


----------



## MedTechStudent (20 Jun 2008)

kincanucks said:
			
		

> _tits hangin all over the place_
> 
> And the problem with this is?  It should a category in the Academy Awards.



Why?  I would get bored watching Jennifer Love Hewitt win every year.   :


----------



## medaid (20 Jun 2008)

Blasphemy! It's Kate B mate! Kate all the way!


----------



## MedTechStudent (20 Jun 2008)

MedTech said:
			
		

> Blasphemy! It's Kate B mate! Kate all the way!



Clearly the only way tot settle this is to place both of them in a kiddy pool filled with chocolate pudding and just... let aggressive nature run its course.


----------



## Dee_Dee (20 Jun 2008)

Kate would win hands down...have you seen Jennifer Love do anything that she isn't smiling like an insane barbie doll?  Smiling is fine, but come on, no substance or fire...Kate at least kicked some ass in Van Helsing.  Plus she's hotter, than the shoulder pad head bobbing JLH...my opinion of course


----------



## MedTechStudent (20 Jun 2008)

Dee_Dee said:
			
		

> Kate would win hands down...have you seen Jennifer Love do anything that she isn't smiling like an insane barbie doll?  Smiling is fine, but come on, no substance or fire...Kate at least kicked some *** in Van Helsing.  Plus she's hotter, than the shoulder pad head bobbing JLH...my opinion of course



Oh ya wow forgot about that movie.  Ok ya I take it all back she wins.


----------



## medaid (20 Jun 2008)

Let us NOT forget the two Underworld movies okay? Those defined HOTNESS for Kate... Mmmm


----------



## MedTechStudent (20 Jun 2008)

Oh lord forgot about those too!!

I actually really like those movies.


----------



## Celticgirl (20 Jun 2008)

Captain Coffee said:
			
		

> I might not put the new Indiana Jones movie in this list, but I would definitely call it the worst Indiana Jones movie of all time.



I'm going to see this tonight with a friend, and I am hoping that you are wrong.  ;D


----------



## Captain Coffee (21 Jun 2008)

Celticgirl said:
			
		

> I'm going to see this tonight with a friend, and I am hoping that you are wrong.  ;D



Be sure and let us know!   ;D


----------



## Celticgirl (21 Jun 2008)

Captain Coffee said:
			
		

> Be sure and let us know!   ;D



OK, I thought it was pretty good...typical Indy. He's pretty spry for an old(er) guy, eh?   The ending was rather surreal, but then so was the one for Radars of the Lost Ark. All in all, I don't feel like I wasted my money.  ;D


----------



## MedTechStudent (21 Jun 2008)

Celticgirl said:
			
		

> All in all, I don't feel like I wasted my money.  ;D



Well thats all that matters then eh?


----------



## PMedMoe (21 Jun 2008)

Celticgirl said:
			
		

> OK, I thought it was pretty good...typical Indy. He's pretty spry for an old(er) guy, eh?   The ending was rather surreal, but then so was the one for Radars of the Lost Ark. All in all, I don't feel like I wasted my money.  ;D



I didn't feel that I wasted my money, either.  Temple of Doom is still the worst one in my books!


----------



## medaid (21 Jun 2008)

Moe... How dare you insult the Great Temple of Kali! Kali Ma!!! Kali Ma!!! Shakti dey! Kali Ma!!


----------



## PMedMoe (21 Jun 2008)

MedTech said:
			
		

> Moe... How dare you insult the Great Temple of Kali! Kali Ma!!! Kali Ma!!! Shakti dey! Kali Ma!!









 ;D


----------



## dwalter (21 Jun 2008)

Everyone complains about Temple of Doom, but personally I always like most of it. I mean there are some parts that aren't very good, but I always get a good laugh out of Mr. High Priest of Khali, and at Shorty.


----------



## RHFC_piper (26 Jun 2008)

*Sky Captain and the World of Tomorrow*

Words can't fully express how much of a piece of crap this movie is...  And yet, for some reason, I can't stop watching it (it's the only thing on right now).   
It's like a train wreck; I really don't want to see it, but I can't look away... I feel compelled to see how much worse it could possibly get.

I think the best way I can describe how much I dislike this movie would be; it makes me want to eat broken glass... just so I'd have something better to do.


Normally, a movie this bad would lead me to writing a long (even more so than this) diatribe describing every fault and annoyance with the "film" (in quotes cause it pains me to call it a film...) but, just thinking about the absolute junk that is this celluloid abomination makes me feel angry... it makes me want to punch kittens. 

I'm going to go drink paint thinner while I watch this piece of crap...


----------



## MedTechStudent (27 Jun 2008)

RHFC_piper said:
			
		

> *Sky Captain and the World of Tomorrow*
> 
> Words can't fully express how much of a piece of crap this movie is...  And yet, for some reason, I can't stop watching it (it's the only thing on right now).
> It's like a train wreck; I really don't want to see it, but I can't look away... I feel compelled to see how much worse it could possibly get.
> ...



I know eh!  Its like a car wreck you just can't look away.  It is one of the biggest write offs in cinema though...which is a shame cause I really like Ewan McGregor....as a friend that is.


----------



## PMedMoe (27 Jun 2008)

MedTechStudent said:
			
		

> I know eh!  Its like a car wreck you just can't look away.  It is one of the biggest write offs in cinema though...which is a shame cause I really like Ewan McGregor....as a friend that is.



Ewan McGregor wasn't in that movie, it was Jude Law.

IMDB


----------



## King Elessar (27 Jun 2008)

awwww i liked that movie :-[

what can i say Gwyneth Paltrow is hot!!  ;D


----------



## MedTechStudent (27 Jun 2008)

PMedMoe said:
			
		

> Ewan McGregor wasn't in that movie, it was Jude Law.
> 
> IMDB



Right....woops, thinking of the Island.  Jude Law was in Enemy At The Gates right?


----------



## Mike Baker (27 Jun 2008)

MedTechStudent said:
			
		

> Right....woops, thinking of the Island.  Jude Law was in Enemy At The Gates right?


Yep, that was him in it.

I love that movie.


Deadpan


----------



## babaganoosh (27 Jun 2008)

One of my favorite movies ever, deserves to be on the "Worst Movie" list.... Kung Pow:Enter The Fist


----------



## Retired AF Guy (28 Jun 2008)

*Bullet Proof* with Adam Sandler and Damon Wayans. Sandler was so obnoxious that I switched channels halfway through. Hell, if I was stuck with someone that  obnoxious I would say the hell with it and plug him myself! Promised myself that I would never watch a Sandler movie again. 

*Ishtar* with Dustin Hoffman. Only good thing in the movie was when Isabelle Adjani flashes Hoffman. Unfortunately, if you blink - you miss it.

*Heaven's Gate* with Kris Kristofferson and Christopher Walken. 'nuff said.

I was going to say _M. Night Shyamalan's_ *The Village*, but the movie wasn't that bad, it was just that I had more or less figured out the "big revelation" five minutes into the movie.

Anything with _Lorenzo Lamas_ in it.

Zowie, my hundredth post. A milestone folks! ;D


----------



## Captain Coffee (8 Jul 2008)

Celticgirl said:
			
		

> OK, I thought it was pretty good...typical Indy. He's pretty spry for an old(er) guy, eh?   The ending was rather surreal, but then so was the one for Radars of the Lost Ark. All in all, I don't feel like I wasted my money.  ;D



If only we'd known that the Cold War could've been diffused with more refrigerators!  Those who've seen the new film know what I mean....


----------



## Luvs 2 Curl (8 Jul 2008)

Hands down, worst movie of all time...*Anaconda*.  Terrible acting, brutal special effects, I was cheering for the snake to eat them all so I wouldn't have to hear any more of that horrendous script!!

Also, The Happening. I had such high hopes and was so...so...so...disappointed.


----------



## X-mo-1979 (25 Apr 2009)

Zombie Strippers was so bad it was good!


----------



## OldSolduer (25 Apr 2009)

Zombies??? Strippers? How do I get a membership?


----------



## JBoyd (25 Apr 2009)

Worst Movie EVER: Full Body Massage

Virtually no dialogue, it is much like corny soft-core porn.

this IMDB review pegs it perfectly: 

"Mimi Rogers has spectacular breasts. That's the only reason you'd watch this. It really is rather pointless. However, if you have some sort of obsession for female assets of huge proportions, watch it by all means."

I felt the need to actually sit through and watch the movie to its end because SOMETHING had to happen.. but now there is 93 minutes I will never get back.

How it has an IMDB rating of 5.2 I will never know


----------



## bLUE fOX (25 Apr 2009)

Doomsday. The writers should have picked a genre and stuck with it


----------



## North Star (25 Apr 2009)

Santa Claus Conquers the Martians. 

Saw it at 3am around Christmas four years ago. Just terrible. 

Wickerman, both the original and remake, were pretty bad as well.


----------



## stukirkpatrick (26 Apr 2009)

Did anyone ever try and watch "Gerry" ?  

http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0302674/

Most definitely not a movie to watch if you wish to be entertained.  at all.


----------



## armyvern (26 Apr 2009)

So many pages, but I can't be the first one to say _Waterworld._ That sucked big time.


----------



## PMedMoe (26 Apr 2009)

Speaking of water, anyone else watch Open Water and cheer when the shark finally attacked?  ;D


----------



## Teflon (26 Apr 2009)

Did the shark really get around to attacking? I fell asleep trying to watch it and figured that both the couple and the sharks just plain died of bordom!


----------



## uptheglens (26 Apr 2009)

Geez! I go through all 15 pages, and nobody nominates "Armageddon"?

Asteroid the size of Texas is barrelling towards Earth. NASA comes up with a plan to send astronauts up to said rock, and drill down and plant enormous nuke. No astronauts are trained to do such a thing, so it falls down to a plucky band of American deep sea drillers.  :

That movie was so painfully bad, I walked out of the theatre and walked right across the road into the bar to drink away the memories of it.


----------



## Rinker (26 Apr 2009)

"Submarine" by far takes the cake. Hands down.


----------



## JBoyd (26 Apr 2009)

PMedMoe said:
			
		

> Speaking of water, anyone else watch Open Water and cheer when the shark finally attacked?  ;D



It was so bad they had to torture us with another one: Open Water 2

When I bought Open Water I thought "It can't be too bad, its based on a true story", wow I was sorely mistaken


----------



## The Bread Guy (26 Apr 2009)

Dog said:
			
		

> Worst movie of all time: I said this the year it came out and have yet to see a worse movie ever made.... *Starship Troopers 2*.



Until recently, I would have agreed.  If you have the DVD with the directors' commentary, though, it brings the film from one of the bottom ten for me to one of the top 20.  It sounds like the team is drinking while they're commenting on the film, and how they had to cut corners, and how it's not quite what the first one was because of budget.

Imagine a commentary done right after the most f***ed up ex you've ever been on, recorded just after a couple of wobbly pops have been consumed - THAT's what the commentary of ST2 is like.

I urge you to give it another go...


----------



## Lil_T (26 Apr 2009)

Umm... 

The Love Guru - absolutely awful, I winced through every lame/ tasteless joke.  A pockmark on Mike Meyers' career..

Freddy Got Fingered - my ex dragged me to see this piece of cinematic vomit and I've never been more disturbed in my entire life.  Scarred even.


----------



## benny88 (27 Apr 2009)

Some of which I haven't seen but am confident giving this dubious award to:

Norbit

Big Momma's House (1 and 2!)

Are we there yet? (1 and 2)


Are We There Yet chronicled the largest public castration in history. Anyone who doesn't believe me, check out Ice Cube circa 1988 and then that movies


----------



## Nauticus (27 Apr 2009)

We can't have a "worst movie" discussion without bringing up "Torque".

Fast And the Furious with an even more pathetic a plot, motorcycles, and lesser named actors with lesser acting abilities. The movie can be boiled down to one scene: leaders of two rival biker gangs, on top of a moving train, _on their bikes_, swinging their front tires at each other like swords...

Oh lord, take me now...


----------



## JBoyd (27 Apr 2009)

benny88 said:
			
		

> Some of which I haven't seen but am confident giving this dubious award to:
> 
> Norbit
> 
> ...



I'll reserve the 'if you haven't seen it then you can't really say it's bad' comment and say that Are we there yet/Are we done yet were not bad comedies at all and are good movies for children to watch.. which incidentally are the audiences they were made for.. imagine that.


----------



## Ex-Dragoon (27 Apr 2009)

Hmmm I would have to go with Brotherhood of the Wolf and Bladerunner (if I want to sleep I put that one on--puts me out everytime).


----------



## Occam (27 Apr 2009)

PMedMoe said:
			
		

> Speaking of water, anyone else watch Open Water and cheer when the shark finally attacked?  ;D



Thanks a lot, Moe.  It's taken me 6 long years to purge my memory of this miserable excuse for entertainment, and here you've gone and refreshed it.  The only regret I have that's bigger than sitting through this movie, is that I paid more to see it in a theatre.

When the movie ended, all you could hear was 100-odd people whispering "Do you think we can get our money back?"  ;D


----------



## JBoyd (27 Apr 2009)

I have a pretty high tolerance for bad movies and will generally sit through them in their entirety. However Pathfinder had me walking out part way in. I just couldn't take 'Eomer' seriously in that movie


----------



## vonGarvin (27 Apr 2009)

Ex-Dragoon said:
			
		

> Hmmm I would have to go with Brotherhood of the Wolf and Bladerunner (if I want to sleep I put that one on--puts me out everytime).


I have never heard of Brotherhood of the Wolf, but Bladerunner?  One of my all-time faves!

OK, for worst movie of all time, Saving Private Ryan (in spite of its awesome special effects, the story line was full of fromage and stereotypes galore).  Pales in comparison to The Thin Red Line.  They Live  is another horrible movie.


----------



## Shec (27 Apr 2009)

Here's one so bad I don't even remember its name.

SITUATION:  A giant meteorite is on a collision course with earth.

MISSION:  It's up to Japan to save the planet.

EXECUTION:  A Japanese expedition goes to Antarctica where they install huge rocket engines at the South Pole and, with split second timing, fire the engines to edge the planet out of harms way.

ATTS & DETS:  Assorted scientists, engineers, contractors, sailors, ships, tractors, etc. etc.

Made in the '60's.  On the tube very late one sleepless night.  (It didn't help)


----------



## Lang75 (27 Apr 2009)

I would have to say my pick for the worst would have to be Kung Poa Enter the Chicken, tied with any David Spaed film.


----------



## medicineman (27 Apr 2009)

Kung Pow was hysterical - I did however see "Observe and Report" last night and would certainly add it to the list.

MM


----------



## Pelorus (28 Apr 2009)

I saw 'Knowing' tonight at the movie theater, and would definitely say that it's in the top 5 for the worst movies I've ever seen.

The Ford F-150 promotion was over the top, the story was completely ridiculous, and the movie further cemented my opinion that Nicholas Cage couldn't act his way out of a wet paper bag.


----------



## Osotogari (28 Apr 2009)

My worst three:

Event Horizon
A.I.
Joy Luck Club - This was particularly bad as I was on a 747 and couldn't exactly storm out in disgust


----------



## MedTechStudent (2 May 2009)

Well, after a few nights of randomly throwing in VHS tapes I have a couple new additions.

Village Of The Damned
End Of Days
Children Of The Corn
Land Before Time # 3-13


----------



## RangerRay (6 May 2009)

I saw "Blindness'' recently...what a horrible disturbing piece of excrement that was!

http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0861689/


----------



## Michael OLeary (6 May 2009)

Midnight Rambler said:
			
		

> I have never heard of Brotherhood of the Wolf, but Bladerunner?  One of my all-time faves!
> 
> OK, for worst movie of all time, Saving Private Ryan (in spite of its awesome special effects, the story line was full of fromage and stereotypes galore).  Pales in comparison to The Thin Red Line.  They Live  is another horrible movie.



You guys really need to learn to set aside your sense of disbelief and just enjoy the movies for what they are: mindless entertainment.  They're for escapism, not education.


----------



## canadian4ever (6 May 2009)

In The Name of The King. What a waste of time. I guess I should have checked online before buying but I thought having Jason Statham in it would make it pretty good but Burt Reynolds as a King???


----------



## Tharris (6 May 2009)

Punisher Warzone was so bad it was amusing...

T.


----------



## retiredgrunt45 (6 May 2009)

> You guys really need to learn to set aside your sense of disbelief and just enjoy the movies for what they are: mindless entertainment.  They're for escapism, not education.



I have to agree, take it for what it is , 120 or so minutes away from, your mortgage payment that was due last week, your car loan thats coming due, your kids tuition that's bankrupting you, maxed out credit cards... These are some of the reasons why people go see movies, at least thats why I do...  :nod:


----------



## vonGarvin (6 May 2009)

Michael O'Leary said:
			
		

> You guys really need to learn to set aside your sense of disbelief and just enjoy the movies for what they are: mindless entertainment.  They're for escapism, not education.


I wish I could, but I can't.  Except when it comes to watching pr0n, of course.   >


----------



## Michael OLeary (6 May 2009)

Midnight Rambler said:
			
		

> I wish I could, but I can't.  Except when it comes to watching pr0n, of course.   >



What do you mean?  Aren't they all documentaries?


----------



## Danjanou (6 May 2009)

Michael O'Leary said:
			
		

> What do you mean?  Aren't they all documentaries?



I thought they were training films? 8)


----------



## vonGarvin (6 May 2009)

Danjanou said:
			
		

> I thought they were training films? 8)


No, Michael had it right the first time.  Don't believe me?  Come to my house any Friday night.  We have pizza deliveries, lost hitchhikers, adventurous neighbours...Wait, sorry...that's not my life.  That was the last movie I watched.

Maybe they _are_ training films?


----------



## PMedMoe (6 May 2009)

You guys need training?  :-\  No wonder men watch more than women!


----------



## Old Sweat (6 May 2009)

I'm surprised no one has mentioned the old British training films produced by the Army Kinema Corporation. They were mostly Second World War vintage but survived in the Canadian army well into the sixties. Having said that, my all time favorite in the combination of flimsy plot, wooden dialogue and poor acting category has to be the VD awareness film we were shown in recruit training.


----------



## dapaterson (6 May 2009)

Old Sweat said:
			
		

> Having said that, my all time favorite in the combination of flimsy plot, wooden dialogue and poor acting category has to be the VD awareness film we were shown in recruit training.



Yeah, I remember that one.

"Pizza guy!"

"But we have no money!"

"I think we can work something out..."


----------



## Flap Jack (6 May 2009)

I don't think this has been posted, but Troll 2 is probably one of the worst movies EVER. Look it up on IMDB and laugh at its awfulness.

Here's a little taste: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HyophYBP_w4


----------



## VIChris (7 May 2009)

Blair Witch Project - Those turds had it coming for losing the map.

Captain Ron - Has the honor of being the only movie I've ever walked out of (and I was only 13 or so at the time, and could put up with most things.)

Driven - should have called it Drivel. Stalone in an open wheeled racer? Riiiiiight.


----------



## Danjanou (7 May 2009)

Hey I liked Captain Ron. 8)

Bad movies can be divided into two categories,  the first like anything by Ed Wood are so bad they're actually good.

Then there is the rest. Case in point several years ago I used to write movie reviews (and other stuff) for a consumer web site.

Several of the reviewers had a contest to determine what was worst movie of all and actually challenged each other to write reviews of them. Some stiff competition, but the one I was stuck with Fred Ray Olsen'e Alien Dead, has to be in the top 10 of all time really bad movies.

http://www0.epinions.com/review/mvie_mu-1000606/content_36061810308


----------



## Kat Stevens (9 May 2009)

The Ring.  What a craptacular piece of unadulterated craptastic...ummmm...crap.


----------



## Mighty W (9 May 2009)

The Worst movie in the history of Cinematography has got to be "Jesus Christ, Vampire Hunter". This movie stars our hero, Jesus Christ battling the forces of evil and Vampires with the awesome power of God... and Kung Fu


----------



## VIChris (9 May 2009)

See, I hear about something like that, and figure it's a must see. IS it the principles you don't like, or was it just poorly done?


----------



## Shec (22 Jun 2009)

Old Sweat said:
			
		

> I'm surprised no one has mentioned the old British training films produced by the Army Kinema Corporation. They were mostly Second World War vintage but survived in the Canadian army well into the sixties. Having said that, my all time favorite in the combination of flimsy plot, wooden dialogue and poor acting category has to be the VD awareness film we were shown in recruit training.



Who could forget the shear realism of the 1960's circa "Reconaissance Patrol" when 4 Brits de-bus at the start-line from a Ferret which is already occupied by it's normal crew of 2 ?   Or the 1950's vintage Cdn. Army military law trg. film where Cpl. Mercer dances the hatless jig in that he told a superior rank who disturbed his breakfast to "bugger off & leave me alone".


----------



## Oh No a Canadian (22 Jun 2009)

probobly the first 3 min. of this. Made by Disney, the DND and the NFBC.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rODm7HF5lFU


----------



## JesseWZ (22 Jun 2009)

One that I am surprised not to see here was "A History of Violence" with the guy that played Aragorn...

Movie rolls along, and rolls along and all of the sudden its the credits and I'm still trying to piece together the plot.


----------



## OldSolduer (23 Jun 2009)

Oh No a Canadian said:
			
		

> probobly the first 3 min. of this. Made by Disney, the DND and the NFBC.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rODm7HF5lFU



I found that rather entertaining!!!!


----------



## jmbest (27 Jun 2009)

JesseWZ said:
			
		

> One that I am surprised not to see here was "A History of Violence" with the guy that played Aragorn...
> 
> Movie rolls along, and rolls along and all of the sudden its the credits and I'm still trying to piece together the plot.



I agree. I was excited to see it because I love me some Viggo Mortensen but what a slow moving movie - although the scene on the stairs was...entertaining   :nod:


----------



## traviss-g (27 Jun 2009)

Trolls 2...c'mon people. It has the lowest rating of any movie on IMBD.com. It is about Goblins, there are no trolls in the movie. The goblins live in the town of NILBOG (Goblin backwards) and eat humans, but only after they turn them into vegetables because they are vegetarian goblins. Terrible, terrible, terrible movie.

http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0105643


----------



## Captain Coffee (15 Jul 2009)

Mighty W said:
			
		

> The Worst movie in the history of Cinematography has got to be "Jesus Christ, Vampire Hunter". This movie stars our hero, Jesus Christ battling the forces of evil and Vampires with the awesome power of God... and Kung Fu



Cult classics don't count.  lol


----------



## Steve_D (10 Aug 2009)

Worst movie..."The Pallbearer" with that idiot who played Ross on Friends....Never pucked so much in my life then trying to watch that. Kept watching it waiting for it to get better and (like many have said) will never get that time back.

Steve


----------



## Captain Coffee (17 Oct 2009)

Mighty W said:
			
		

> The Worst movie in the history of Cinematography has got to be "Jesus Christ, Vampire Hunter". This movie stars our hero, Jesus Christ battling the forces of evil and Vampires with the awesome power of God... and Kung Fu



I think that one gets a pass through either the Ed Wood (so bad it's good) clause, or because it has a attained a level of cult following...

...not that it's on my A-list or anything...


----------



## Gramps (23 Oct 2009)

Titanic


----------



## mariomike (23 Oct 2009)

Gramps said:
			
		

> Titanic



I liked the one with Barbara Stanwyck. She'd be worth chasing. Still on the Late Show now and then. I saw the newer on at the Runnymeade with my father. Those two kids chasing each other around the boat got a bit tiresome. I wanted to see more of the engine room. Plus, the part where he froze to death at the end. I don't think it's like that.


----------



## Gramps (23 Oct 2009)

It is one of a few movies I ever walked out on.


----------



## Dennis Ruhl (24 Oct 2009)

A random rental of about 20 years ago "The Telephone" with Whoopi Goldberg.  After 10 minutes we were done.  10 minutes was beyond my pain threshold.  At that point we could have watched a CBC drama while having dental work and have been entertained.  Who is that lady who's been in every CBC drama ever produced in the last 30 years?  Every show she has been in is tied for my runner up.


----------



## Braver.Stronger.Smarter. (24 Oct 2009)

In order:
1. Blindness (at least the first 30 minutes or so, that was as much as I could handle of that disgusting movie - where's that throwing up smiley when you need it?)
2. Orphan (came out not that long ago, I believe it was supposed to be a horror movie. The fact that my friend and I were the only ones in the theatre should have been our first clue.)
3. Nick and Norah's Infinite Playlist (just generally bad all over; and how many more movies can that guy do where he plays the exact same character?)


----------



## Kat Stevens (24 Oct 2009)

-Jules- said:
			
		

> In order:
> 1. Blindness (at least the first 30 minutes or so, that was as much as I could handle of that disgusting movie - where's that throwing up smiley when you need it?)
> 2. Orphan (came out not that long ago, I believe it was supposed to be a horror movie. The fact that my friend and I were the only ones in the theatre should have been our first clue.)
> 3. Nick and Norah's Infinite Playlist (just generally bad all over; and how many more movies can that guy do where he plays the exact same character?)



I dunno, but it seems to work for Will Ferrel and Adam Sandler.


----------



## MedTechStudent (5 May 2010)

New winner in my books.

*Watchmen:* It was too long, 80% boring, over-hyped, and I dunno about the rest of you but I don't feel comfortable with a big glowing florescent blue penis waving at me for half the movie.


----------



## ModlrMike (5 May 2010)

Idiocracy

http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0387808/


Just the same, an interesting commentary on where we may be headed.


----------



## The Bread Guy (5 May 2010)

In spite of the wacky goofiness of "Borat", I nominate....


----------



## Dennis Ruhl (5 May 2010)

After the nude wrestling scene in Borat I couldn't watch Bruno.  My standards may be low but dammit they're standards.


----------



## mariomike (5 May 2010)

There's an old saying, attributed to H.L. Mencken: "No one ever went broke underestimating the intelligence of the American people."

( I believe it is a popular expression in the entertainment industry. )


----------



## Joani (28 Jul 2010)

It used to be known that Manos: The Hands of Fate was the worst movie ever... However, I contend that Pocket Ninjas, Titanic: The Animated Movie, and Hobgoblins 2 are worse. 

At least Manos was fun to laugh at. The last three were just painful.


----------



## Bellesophie (28 Jul 2010)

Oh my god it's district 9

Quel navet... could'nt even see it to the end i was so bored....


----------



## Nauticus (28 Jul 2010)

MedKAWD said:
			
		

> New winner in my books.
> 
> *Watchmen:* It was too long, 80% boring, over-hyped, and I dunno about the rest of you but I don't feel comfortable with a big glowing florescent blue penis waving at me for half the movie.


I absolutely loved that movie!

A movie that I absolutely could not stand was Hero, with Jet Li or whatever. Only movie that I didn't manage to watch the whole thing.


----------



## KrazyHamburglar (28 Jul 2010)

The worst has to be the Star Wars Christmas Special


----------



## Nauticus (28 Jul 2010)

Chunks said:
			
		

> The worst has to be the Star Wars Christmas Special


There was a Star Wars Christmas Special?


----------



## KrazyHamburglar (28 Jul 2010)

Nauticus said:
			
		

> There was a Star Wars Christmas Special?



I said too much... let's just call it the movie that shall not be named.
If you really want to suffer through it, I think the whole thing is on youtube.


----------



## vonGarvin (28 Jul 2010)

Nauticus said:
			
		

> There was a Star Wars Christmas Special?


Yes, sadly, there was.


----------



## readytogo (28 Jul 2010)

Any of the Tremors movies (psychotic worms in texas)
-American Psycho (only movie ive ever walked out on in my entire life)
-Davinci Code
-Angels and Demons
-Jennifer's Body (Megan Fox...although easy to look at not worth the 6 bucks)
-Wolfman (hate movies where you see it coming in the first 2 min

I could go on and on but i will stop there

RTG


----------



## Future_Medic (28 Jul 2010)

Sky Captain and the Crappy world of Tomorrow


----------



## readytogo (28 Jul 2010)

OOooh ya that one was friggin awful!!!!

I thought of another one,

The incredible hulk directed by Ang Lee in the late 90s i believe??


----------



## Future_Medic (28 Jul 2010)

open water is another one 

I sadly seen both back to back in one night - i dont think i watched a movie again for 6 months


----------



## PMedMoe (28 Jul 2010)

Future_Medic said:
			
		

> open water is another one



Agreed.  I kept rooting for the shark.   ;D


----------



## Retired AF Guy (28 Jul 2010)

readytogo said:
			
		

> Any of the Tremors movies (psychotic worms in texas)



The first Tremors movie is considered one of the best horror movies out there! For a low-budget movie it had more suspense and thrills than many similar themed movies with 10 times the budget. What I liked was the nice blend of horror and humour, and the excellent special effects - no CGI!

The sequels, and TV show that they spawned are another thing altogether.


----------



## Michael OLeary (30 Jul 2010)

Tremors, all hilarious to watch.

And Number Five is rumoured to be in the works - Tremors 5: The Thunder From Down Under?

Now, for bad movies - I'm watching Mega Piranha now.    ;D


----------



## armychick2009 (30 Jul 2010)

GROUNDHOG DAY... with Bill Murray. Frig, I felt like puking after seeing the tenth repeat of his day and that was only what? Ten minutes into the movie???

Serious motion-sickness...


----------



## armychick2009 (30 Jul 2010)

PMedMoe said:
			
		

> Agreed.  I kept rooting for the shark.   ;D



Nothing worse than movies based on fact but written entirely with fiction since there were like... you know, survivors? To tell the story??

Same thing with The Perfect Storm.  "Based on a True story on events that probably did or did not take place"... (My quote)


----------



## Rogo (30 Jul 2010)

Zardoz with Sean Connery... Never actually watched it but the trailer is worth a look.   It's way ****ed up.


----------



## EpicBeardedMan (30 Jul 2010)

Legion.

Words cannot describe how poop this movie is.


----------



## OldSolduer (30 Jul 2010)

Rogo said:
			
		

> Zardoz with Sean Connery... Never actually watched it but the trailer is worth a look.   It's way ****ed up.



Its very bad. Trust me.

Is there a puking smiley thing here?


----------



## TimBit (30 Jul 2010)

In the B-movie style, nothing beats "Deadly Prey":

http://www.rottentomatoes.com/m/deadly_prey/

Less bad, but enticing, Night of the Lepus.

Gotta love it...


----------



## Retired AF Guy (30 Jul 2010)

Anything with Lorenzo Lamas in it.


----------



## MedTechStudent (30 Jul 2010)

Lol glad to see this thread return from the dead yet again!  ;D


----------



## owa (31 Jul 2010)

My buddy and I made a list of movies when I worked at a movie rental store and got free rentals.  Here is that list.  There is 37.  It goes from worst to best (haha).  Only truly bad movies made the list.  We gauged what was bad based on these criteria:

1.  Had we heard of the title before?
2.  Was it made in Canada?
3.  If not, was it made by a company we know?
4.  If so, was it a company that has made other bad movies on this list?
5.  Does the cover of the box look stupid?

If it was a 'yes' to 1 and 3 we didn't watch it.  If it was a yes to anything else, we'd watch that shit...

# Ax'em

# Mummy Maniac

# Ankle Biters

# Scarecrow Slayer

# Final Examination

# Carnage Road

# Blood Sisters

# Death Factory

# The Curse of El Charro

# Night Feeders

# Predator Island

# Ghost Lake

# Hallows End

# Cheerleader Massacre

# Grim Reaper

# Ghost Rig

# Demonic

# Transmorphers

# Pterodactyl

# Anaconda 3

# Attack of the Sabretooth

# Ice Spiders

# Haunted Boat

# Boa vs. Python

# Megalodon

# Sasquatch Hunters

# Centipede

# Sleepover Nightmare

# Bloody Mary

# The Gravedancers

# Evilbreed

# Raptor

# Scarecrow

# Return of the Living Dead: Rave to the Grave

# Return of the Living Dead: Necropolis

# Frankenfish

# Poultrygeist


----------



## trigger324 (31 Jul 2010)

i can't go back and read 20 pages just to see if this movie has been mentioned, but,

Hero.   Jet Li martial arts flick from about 7 or 8 years ago.

what a terrible movie. walked out of it in 10 mins, never had I done that so fast...


----------



## trigger324 (31 Jul 2010)

and no sooner did i type that, i read someone else hates it on page 19!! 

 ;D


----------



## armychick2009 (31 Jul 2010)

MedKAWD said:
			
		

> Lol glad to see this thread return from the dead yet again!  ;D



Thread of the Dead? 

Sounds like one of those movies that could make it to this list


----------



## trigger324 (2 Aug 2010)

i have to add another.  "2012" was on demand last night so me and the wife watched it.

what a f*&^)^% piece of crap!


----------



## MedTechStudent (2 Aug 2010)

trigger324 said:
			
		

> i have to add another.  "2012" was on demand last night so me and the wife watched it.
> 
> what a f*&^)^% piece of crap!



Oh common, you mean you *didn't* like the part where the step-dad says "I feel like something is pulling us apart.." and then the floor of the supermarket splits in half between their feet?!  I thought that was just such a brilliant use of imagery, watch out One FLew Over The CooCoos Nest!


----------



## George Wallace (2 Aug 2010)

Can't you people learn to SPELL, use correct grammar, etc.



It took me a little time and returning to this post to finally figure out that "Oh common," was actually "Oh, come on!"


----------



## Sapplicant (2 Aug 2010)

Hot Rod. Normally I'm a fan of the stupid comedies, but, much like Ben Stiller did in Tropic Thunder, they went full retard. Never go full retard. I turned it off after he went out to "punch dance" his anger away. That pretty much sealed it for me. Never again, will I watch a movie featuring a current SNL cast member.


----------



## Future_Medic (5 Aug 2010)

wow i don't know if anyone post these ones yet but i sadly watched both back-to-back last light

house of the dead

open water2 - i can't even believe they made a second

they were so horrible that i thought i was gonna go crazy lol


----------



## armychick2009 (5 Aug 2010)

Future_Medic said:
			
		

> open water2 - i can't even believe they made a second



Man, you mean, they survived the first one??????


----------



## Oh No a Canadian (5 Aug 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vHkPJ1ACLrg

'nuff said


----------



## vonGarvin (5 Aug 2010)

The Human Centipede.


FML.


----------



## Joani (6 Aug 2010)

The Room. Such an innocent name, such a terrible movie.


----------



## Future_Medic (6 Aug 2010)

armychick2009 said:
			
		

> Man, you mean, they survived the first one??????



no this time it was 6 people and a baby they jump in the water and didnt lower the ramp


----------



## RHFC_piper (14 Aug 2010)

I think this is a clear winner (and by winner, I mean loser)

Hard Ticket to Hawaii

Saw this years ago on late-night cable.  It was so bad I had to watch just to see if it got any worse... and it did.

Just watch THIS 'jem' of a scene...  horrible.


----------



## Nauticus (14 Aug 2010)

Technoviking said:
			
		

> The Human Centipede.
> 
> 
> FML.


Got to second this. Absolutely horrendous movie.


----------



## ProudofallofU (19 Aug 2010)

I would have to say any Billy Blanks movie.


----------



## PegcityNavy (19 Aug 2010)

Nauticus said:
			
		

> Got to second this. Absolutely horrendous movie.



I couldn't even bring myself to watch the trailer.


----------



## RHFC_piper (10 Mar 2011)

New contender: Stonehenge Apocalypse.  
(don't ask my why I actually watched it... the name alone was almost a deterrent)

Just reading through the IMDB page, there's an interesting list of errors;
[quote author=IMDB]

Errors in geography: At the beginning of the movie Jacob reports on picking up an electro-magnetic burst from Maine to England, but the line he follows ends in the North East of England, not the South West - some 270 miles away from Stonehenge.

Revealing mistakes: Characters in and around the fake Stonehenge all drive vehicles with the steering wheel on the left. This being England the steering wheel should be on the right.

Revealing mistakes: When Jacob first goes into the fake Stone Henge area, he passes a sign that says 'authorize'. Being in England, this should be spelled "authorise".

Factual errors: The primary school the scientists base themselves at on Salisbury Plain is called an "Elementary School" (written on the side of the school), a term which does not exist in the UK.

Factual errors: Major Peatman has three 'pips' on his shoulder, this actually donates a captain in the British Army, a major would have a single crown instead of the 'pips'.

Errors in geography: In the background scenery in the scenes showing Stonehenge there are some rather large mountains - not a general feature of Salisbury Plain in Wiltshire.

Revealing mistakes: In the newspaper article in the opening sequence "Mayan Calendar" is spelled as "Mayan Calander". Also when the radio guy is looking at websites at the beginning "Salisbury" is spelled as "Salsbury" on one site.
[/quote]

I would add to that; Trying to pass off an old Iltis as a modern British military vehicle.


----------



## motox (10 Mar 2011)

Wow RHFC, I'm surprised you were able to sit through the whole thing!  That is a horrible movie!  Almost as bad as "Cop Out".


----------



## RHFC_piper (10 Mar 2011)

motox said:
			
		

> Wow RHFC, I'm surprised you were able to sit through the whole thing!  That is a horrible movie!  Almost as bad as "Cop Out".



To be fair, I was doing homework at the same time... had it on as 'background' noise...  but it was too horrible to ignore; like a train wreck.

I would say it was time I'll never get back, but I was partially using it to do productive work.

As for Cop Out; got about 10 min in to it and had to stop. 'Nuff said.


----------



## jollyjacktar (11 Mar 2011)

LOL, I did make an attempt at that one.  Where is Bruce Campbell when you need him?  http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0404756/


----------



## BeyondTheNow (11 Jan 2013)

I really enjoy these types of threads and thought about starting this topic--glad I searched first, so let's get it started again! 

Silent Hill 2

It was so awful, I just can't describe...decent visual effects could not cover up the vacant, money-waster that it was.


----------



## Tank Troll (14 Jan 2013)

Any movie Will Farrel makes or is in.
Most Jim Carey movies other than Liar Liar and Bruce All Mighty
Punisher with Dulph Lungrin
Drive
Winter War
Iron Eagle II
Fire Fox 
Saw
U 571
Cow Boys and Aliens WTF


----------



## ArmyRick (14 Jan 2013)

Napoleon Dynamite

There are a few few others but i have flushed them out of my memory bank. Hopefully they do not resurface at a later date causing PBMSD (Post Bad Movie Stress Disorder)


----------



## my72jeep (14 Jan 2013)

Any movie put out in 2012.


----------



## The Bread Guy (14 Jan 2013)

Like a bad car wreck - can't stand to watch, but can't tear yourself away......
_"The Terror of Tiny Town"_


----------



## Tank Troll (14 Jan 2013)

my72jeep said:
			
		

> Any movie put out in 2012.



The Hobit was very good along with a bunch of other movies I saw this year.


----------



## my72jeep (14 Jan 2013)

hobbit never made it to N ont in 2012


----------



## OldSolduer (14 Jan 2013)

my72jeep said:
			
		

> hobbit never made it to N ont in 2012



That's because N Ont is the Canadian version of Arkansas.


----------



## my72jeep (14 Jan 2013)

No that's Portage La Parie.


----------



## OldSolduer (14 Jan 2013)

my72jeep said:
			
		

> No that's Portage La Parie.



That's Alabama, not Arkansas.


----------



## Journeyman (14 Jan 2013)

Wow, so many places where NCIS could never be filmed....because the DNA's all the same and there are no dental records.


----------



## OldSolduer (14 Jan 2013)

Journeyman said:
			
		

> Wow, so many places where NCIS could never be filmed....because the DNA's all the same and there are no dental records.



You should see the folk in Marquette & Woodlands area in Mb. They make the Deliverance hillbillies look civilized......and I married into them..... :facepalm:


----------



## my72jeep (14 Jan 2013)

Jim Seggie said:
			
		

> That's Alabama, not Arkansas.



Then what do we class Flynn Flon or Stineback as.


----------



## dapaterson (14 Jan 2013)

Worst movie of all time:

Any movie where Greedo shoots first.



Dishonourable mention:

Any movie with Jar Jar Binks.


----------



## Journeyman (14 Jan 2013)

my72jeep said:
			
		

> Then what do we class Flynn Flon or Stineback as.


Typos. 

Flin Flon. Steinbach.    




			
				dapaterson said:
			
		

> Any movie with Jar Jar Binks.


    :nod:


----------



## Conz (14 Jan 2013)

Garrison....just terrible!


----------



## vonGarvin (14 Jan 2013)

dapaterson said:
			
		

> Worst movie of all time:
> 
> Any movie where Greedo shoots first.


----------

